# Siemens SX-1 synchronisieren. (SymbianOS-Handy)

## treibholz

Tach Post!

Ich bin seit einigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Siemens SX-1.

Das Gerät ist saugeil, bin echt zufrieden damit, nur schaff ich es nicht, es irgendwie mit irgendwas unter Linux zu synchronisieren.

Ich kann auf dem Gerät zwar nen nen NFS-Server laufen lassen und das Dateisystem per NFS mounten, aber mein Telefonbuch und meine Termine kann ich nicht synchronisieren. Das bringt mich schier zur Verzweiflung!

Versucht habe ich multisync und sync4j über SyncML. IrMC kann das Handy scheinbar nicht.

Hat irgendjemand mal geschafft ein Symbian-Handy unter Linux mit irgendwas zu synchronisieren?

Gruß

Treibholz

----------

## Sas

Hi, ich hab auch ein SX1 und stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Ich bekomme auch eine stabile TCP/IP-Verbindung zum Handy hin und kann die Gentoo Box als NAT-Router für Internetapplikationen auf dem Smartphone nutzen, aber synchronisieren will er nicht.

Ich wollte es mit GNU-Box (Handy-Tool zum Nutzen von TCP/IP über IR/BT, wo die Applikation eigentlich GSM/GPRS will - wie eben der SyncML-Client - leider recht buggy) und Kitchensync/KSyncML (Link verloren  :Sad: ) probieren, aber KSyncML lässt sich mit GCC 3.4 wohl nicht übersetzen. Weiter bin ich noch nicht...

----------

## treibholz

Hast Du irgendwo nen Link, mit nem howto, wie man die IP-Verbindung aufbaut? (über Bluetooth?) Weil damit hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, ich hab das bisher über GPRS und syncML versucht, aber das wird bei Spielereien zu teuer.

Treibholz

----------

## Corax

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann auf dem Gerät zwar nen nen NFS-Server laufen lassen und das Dateisystem per NFS mounten
> 
> Treibholz

 

Wie hast Du das hingekriegt?

Schönen Sonntag noch, Corax

----------

## Sas

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> Hast Du irgendwo nen Link, mit nem howto, wie man die IP-Verbindung aufbaut? (über Bluetooth?) Weil damit hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, ich hab das bisher über GPRS und syncML versucht, aber das wird bei Spielereien zu teuer.
> 
> Treibholz

 

Ich hab mir die Infos alle stückchenweise zusammengesucht, aber kanns dir hier schnell zusammenfassen. Allerdings nutze ich IR, da ich kein BT im Laptop habe. Sollte aber egal sein, einfach den Device-Namen anpassen, sofern BT bei dir läuft.

Für NFS braucht man das Tool p3nfs, sucht danach mal hier im Forum, es gibt sogar n ebuild.

TCP/IP-Howto

Zuerst benötigen wir ein paar Tools, wofür genau, sage ich später:

```
emerge -av ppp iptables bind
```

Natürlich muss auch der ganze PPP und Paketfilter-Kram im Kernel aktiv sein. Außerdem IR und/oder BT, aber darauf gehe ich jetzt nicht ein.

Dann benötigen wir eine PPP-Verbindung zum Telefon. Hier die Konfigurationsdatei:

/etc/ppp/peers/sx1

```
noauth

local

modem

proxyarp

/dev/ircomm0                 # IR oder BT device

ms-dns 192.168.2.23       # Eine IP der Gentoo-Box, unter der der DNS-Server erreichbar ist

192.168.2.4:192.168.2.5  # Die IPs, die Telefon und Gentoo-Box zugewiesen bekommen

```

Starten können wir die Verbindung (zu diesem Zeitpunkt evtl. noch ohne oder mit anderer DNS-IP) nun mit:

```
pppd -d -detach call sx1
```

Die Verbindung steht. Jedenfalls für einige Sekunden. Dann kappt das Handy sie selbstständig. Ein Blick in 'tcpdump -vv -i ppp0' zeigt, dass das Telefon versucht wsockhost.mrouter aufzulösen. Hier kommt bind ins Spiel:

In der Datei /etc/bind/named.conf wird die Zone mrouter erstellt (ganz unten) und es werden zwei erlaubte IPs (oben) hinzugefügt. Einmal eine IP der Gentoo-Box (siehe PPP-Config, DNS-Eintrag), die lediglich dazu dient, named starten zu können noch bevor die PPP-Verbindung besteht und einmal die IP von ppp0:

```
options {

        directory "/var/bind";

        // uncomment the following lines to turn on DNS forwarding,

        // and change the forwarding ip address(es) :

        //forward first;

        //forwarders {

        //      123.123.123.123;

        //      123.123.123.123;

        //};

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        listen-on { 127.0.0.1; 192.168.2.23; 192.168.2.4; };

        // to allow only specific hosts to use the DNS server:

        //allow-query {

        //      127.0.0.1;

        //};

        // if you have problems and are behind a firewall:

        //query-source address * port 53;

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

};

zone "." IN {

        type hint;

        file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/localhost.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/127.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "mrouter" {

        type master;

        file "/var/bind/mrouter.hosts";

};

```

/var/bind/mrouter.hosts

```
$ttl 38400

mrouter.    IN    SOA    bernd. bernd.pnd. (

            2003051402

            10800

            3600

            604800

            38400 )

mrouter.    IN    NS    bernd.

wsockhost.mrouter.    IN    A    192.168.2.4

192.168.2.4.mrouter.    IN    PTR    wsockhost

```

Soweit, so gut.

Führt man nun

```
/etc/init.d/named start
```

aus, bevor man die PPP-Verbindung aufbaut, sollte diese auch stabil bleiben, solange sie physisch besteht.

Nun wollen wir noch NAT, das geht einfach:

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

```

Fertig! Um das ganze zu testen, kann man z.B. mal Opera auf dem Smartphone starten und drauf los surfen, hf.

Damit das ganze nicht jedes mal so ein Gefrickel ist, habe ich mir folgendes kleines Skript geschrieben:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = "root" ] ; then

        echo "Enabling IP-forwarding..."

        echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

        echo ""

        echo "Setting up NAT-routing..."

        iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

        echo ""

        echo "Starting DNS daemon to emulate mRouter..."

        /etc/init.d/named start

        echo ""

        echo "Initializing PPP connection to phone..."

        echo "============================================================"

        echo "PRESS CTRL+C TO STOP THE CONNECTION AND STOP THE DNS DAEMON!"

        echo "============================================================"

        pppd -d -detach call sx1

        echo ""

        echo "Stopping DNS-daemon..."

        /etc/init.d/named stop

else

        echo "Required to be root, sorry..."

fi

```

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben...

Gruß, Sas

----------

## christophd

danke für die Anleitung!

Wo definiere ich das ircomm0 mein bluetooth Handy ist?

----------

## xces

Ah! Leidensgenossen.  :Wink: 

Hat schon jemand Erfolg mit dem mitgelieferten USB-Datenkabel gehabt? Ich habe (noch?) keinen Bluetooth-Dongle für meinen PC und wollte wenn möglich auch keinen anschaffen.

Ist das Protokoll, dass Symbian/SX-1 benutzt zu irgendwas Bekanntem kompatibel, so dass man die PIM-Daten über das USB-Kabel synchronisieren kann?

----------

## christophd

mein symbian handy unterstützt syncml. theoretisch sollt man dann mit evolution syncronisieren können. Das ist der Grund warum ich eine IP-Verbindung aufbauen will.

----------

## Sas

/dev/ircomm0 ist natürlich die IR-Verbindung bei mir. Stattdessen gibst du einfach den Device-Namen deines BT-Sticks an. Wie der lautet weiß ich nicht.

Mit dem mitgelieferten USB-Kabel hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg. Um mehr darüber sagen zu können, müsste man wissen, was für ein USB2Serial-Converter in dem Kabel verbaut ist. Und dann müsste er noch von Linux unterstützt werden. Beides sieht schlecht aus. Da ist es wohl einfacher, sich ein serielles Kabel zu kaufen, hatte ich eh mal vor.

Was SyncML betrifft: Dummerweise nutzen die meisten Symbian-Devices _kein_ XML, sondern WBXML (Wap Binary XML). Ausnahmen sind nur die Pxxx-Smartphones von SonyEricsson. Es gibt zwar die wbxmllib, allerdings weiß ich nicht, inwieweit man die mit vorhandenen SyncML-Applikationen für Linux nutzen kann.

----------

## treibholz

bei BT ist das bei mir /dev/rfcomm*

mit dem USB-Kabel geht unter Linux praktisch garnix, es gibt zwar ein howto, das bei p3nfs dabei ist (doc/usb.linux), aber damit klappt auch nix.

ich hab versucht mit sync4j (http://www.sync4j.org) was zustande zu kriegen, eine Verbindung wird auch aufgebaut, daten werden auch aus getauscht, dann bricht es aber ab mit "Synchronisation nicht möglich". Sync4jsoll mit den ganzen Nokia-SymbianOS-Dingern gehen, also auch mit dem binären Kram.

Eventuell hab ich auch irgendwas falsch gemacht, vielleicht kommt ihr damit weiter...

Gruß

Treibholz

----------

## Sas

Aber sync4j kann man dann nicht mit KDE-PIM abgleichen, oder? Höchstens via MultiSync mit Evolution...

----------

## treibholz

nein, aber mit KDE-PIM wirst Du garnicht weit kommen, da kitchensync momentan sowieso nur mit Opie und Agenda VR3 sychronisieren kann.

Kann es sein, dass libwbxml garnicht im portage ist? Zumindest hab ich nix dazu gefunden... Weil so kann das ja mit multisync nicht gehen... (falls man multisync überhaupt gegen libwbxml kompilieren kann)

Treivholz

----------

## Sas

Nein, ist es nicht, muss man von Hand kompilieren.

Es gibt ein SyncML Plugin für Kitchensync, aber das kompiliert mit GCC 3.4 anscheinend noch nicht, ist auch noch nicht sehr weit entwickelt.

Ich meinte mit Multisync über den Umweg Sync4j, das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.

----------

## reyneke

Serwas!

Wollte nur nochmal fragen, ob sich in Bezug auf SX1 und Synchronisation mittlerweile was getan hat. 

Gruß, 

reyneke.

----------

## xces

Unter http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~leonard/sx1.txt findest du eine kleine Anleitung, wie du mittels gnubox eine TCP/IP-Verbindung mit dem SX1 herstellen kannst. Mit p3nfs kannst du ausserdem das Filesystem deines Handys mounten.

Mit Gnokii und Gnapplet ist ein Abrufen der SMS- und Kontaktdaten möglich. Leider stürzt Gnapplet auf meinem SX1 dauernd ab.  :Mad: 

Eine Synchronisation mit Multisync war leider bisher nicht möglich.  :Sad: 

Falls irgendjemand noch eine andere Möglichkeit kennt: Nur her damit  :Smile: 

----------

## Sas

Man braucht gnubox für ne TCP/IP-Verbindung nicht. Damit sollen sich nur Programme via Direktverbindug benutzen lassen, die eigentlich GPRS/GSM wollen. Hat bei mir aber nur ab und zu funktioniert.

----------

## treibholz

Ich habe es heute nacht geschafft mit multisync (ausm cvs) und wbxml2-0.9.0 (ungepatcht) via WAP meine Daten des SX1 in Evolution und auf meinen Palm zu importieren, leider bisher nicht umgekehrt.... Aber ich forsche weiter  :Smile: 

----------

## xces

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> Ich habe es heute nacht geschafft mit multisync (ausm cvs) und wbxml2-0.9.0 (ungepatcht) via WAP meine Daten des SX1 in Evolution und auf meinen Palm zu importieren, leider bisher nicht umgekehrt.... Aber ich forsche weiter 

 

Besteht die Verbindung zwischen SX1 und PC bei dir aus einer Bluetooth-Verbindung, Infrarot oder über das mitgelieferte USB-Kabel?

----------

## treibholz

Ich mache das momentan über WAP, ich hab ne WAP-Flatrate, das kostet mich also nix  :Smile:  Hab einfach den Port an meinen PC weitergeleitet.

Prinzipiel sollte das aber auch per Blootooth oder IrDA gehen, wenn man eine IP-Verbindung via ppp aufbaut. Da war ich nur bisher unfähig das vernünftig einzurichten  :Smile: 

Mit dem Kabel geht unter Linux angeblich garnix, ich hab das am Anfang mal versucht, bekam aber keine Verbindung zu stande und im Netz hab ich auch niemanden gefunden, der damit erfolgreich war.

Treibholz

----------

## bits'n'booze

Dachte ich poste das mal hier:

Endlich: es klappt - fast perfekt.

SX1 (Firmware 14)

TCP-IP über Bluetooth

gnapplet.sis (gnap 1.00)

Multisync (cvs von 16.02.2005)

Gepachte wbxml2-0.9.0

Evolution 2.0.3-r2 (Gentoo Ebuild)

Ich kann nun, relativ stabil und ohne größere Zwischenfälle, Kontakte und Termine (wobei ich das mit den Terminen noch nicht so richtig getestet hab, ist mir nicht so wichtig) synchronisieren. Einige kleinere Probleme gibts allerdings noch.

Da das ganze eine etwas größere Prozedur ist, und ich mir schon woanders die Mühe gemacht hab es aufzuschreiben (allerdings auf english), hier der link:

http://www.united-geeks.org/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=41

Hoffe ich kann einigen Leuten hier weiterhelfen. Die Informationslage hier und anderswo zu diesem Thema ist, naja, suboptimal.

Auf der Seite oben findet Ihr auch noch andere kurze howtos zu einigen Bluetooth/SX1 Themen. Schaut einfach mal rein, und vielleicht habt Ihr ja Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Korrekturen oder eigene Howtos.

Grüße

----------

